# Google- Confronting celiac disease - Montgomery Advertiser



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Confronting celiac disease**Montgomery Advertiser*For 15 years she was told she had *Irritable Bowel Syndrome*, spastic colon and acid reflux. Her symptoms changed over the years, all seemingly unrelated. But she could never find relief. Blood work and an endoscopy ruled out celiac for Givens. *...*<nobr>*and more »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

